# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Anadolu Türk Beyliklerinden Mengücekliler (1072-1277)

## veli

men.jpg
Mengücekli Beyliği, Selçuklu Sultanı Alp Arslan'ın komutanlarından Mengücek (Emir Ahmed Mengücek) Gazi tarafından 1080 yılında kuruldu. Emir Mengücek, herbiri ait oldukları Oğuz boylarının veya bu boyların oymaklarının beyi olan Savtekin, Sanduk, Emir Afşin, Süleyman Şah, Altuntas, Atsız, Aksungur, Danişmend, Artuk, Saltuk, Çavlı, Çavuldur, Gevherayin, Porsuk, Bozan gibi Alp Arslanın ordusunda yer alan zamanın en büyük kumandan ve emirlerinden biriydi.
Alp Arslan, Malazgirt Savaşından sonra Emir Saltuka Erzurum ve çevresini; Emir Artuk Beye Mardin, Amid, Malatya, Harput ve çevrelerini; Emir Melik Dânişmend Gaziye Kayseri, Sivas, Tokat, Niksar, Amasya ve çevrelerini; Emir Çavuldura Maraş, Saros ve çevrelerini; Emir Mengüceke ise, Erzincan, Kemah, Şebinkarahisar ve çevrelerinin fethi görevini vermiştir. 
Mengücek Gazi, Anadolu'daki Rumlara karşı başarılı savaşlar yaptı. Bu mücadeleler sırasında şehit oldu.
Ölümünden sonra beyliğin başına oğlu İshak geçti. İshak, beyliği yönetmede başarılı olamadı. Onun zamanında Mengücekliler Danişmentlilere bağlı beylik durumuna geldi.

Beyliğin İkiye Ayrılması: İshak Beyin ölümünden sonra Mengücekli Beyliği Erzincan-Kemah ve Divriği olmak üzere iki kola ayrıldı. İshak Beyin oğullarından Davud Erzincan-Kemah kolunun, Süleyman ise Divriği kolunun başına geçti.

a) Erzincan Kemah Kolu: Erzincan-Kemah kolunun en ünlü hükümdarı Davut'un oğlu Behramşah'tır. Behramşah zamanında Erzincan önemli bir kültür ve ticaret merkezi oldu. Behramşah 1225 yılında ölünce yerine oğlu II.Davud geçti. II. Davut, Türkiye Selçuklularına karşı Eyyubiler ve Harzemşahlarla iş birliği yapınca Selçuklu Sultanı I. Alâeddin Keykubat, 1228 yılında Mengüceklilerin Erzincan - Kemah koluna son verdi.

b) Divriği Kolu: Divriği kolu hakkında kaynaklarda fazla bilgi olmamakla birlikte, bu kolun ilk hükümdarı İshakın oğlu Süleyman olduğu bilinmektedir. Süleyman'dan sonra bu kolun başına Şehinşah geçti. Şehinşah'tan sonra başa geçen kardeşi Ahmet zamanında Divriği kolu en parlak dönemini yaşadı. Divriği Mengüceklileri 1252 yılına kadar Anadolu Selçuklularına bağlı olarak varlığını sürdürdü.

Beyliğin Önemi
1. Mengücekliler döneminde Divriği'de kültür ve sanat hareketleri çok canlıydı. Bugünkü Kale Camii, Ulu Cami ve Kayıtbay Camii o dönemin ölmez eserlerindendir.
2. Mengücekliler, genel olarak genişleme politikası gütmediler. Ancak Anadolu'nun Türkleşmesinde büyük katkıları oldu.
3. Mengücekliler döneminde Erzincan siyasî ve ticarî bir merkez idi. Anadolu'yu Tebriz'e ve İran'a bağlayan büyük kervan yolunun bu bölgeden geçmesi, şehirde ekonomik canlılığı artırdı.
4. Bugün Erzincan'da Mengüceklilerden kalma mimarî eserlerin az olmasının sebebi, Moğol istilâsı sırasında şehrin büyük bir tahribata uğramış olması ve bu bölgede sık sık deprem olmasıdır.

----------

